# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  إعلان عاجل ... هام ... وخطير

## البركان الهادئ

*من قناة MBC1 في برنامج صباح الخير يا عرب تم اكتشاف عطر قاتل و مسموم في  العراق و البحرين و السعودية ، و قد وصلت نسبة الوفيات على أثره في العراق  الى 8 أشخاص و 35 شخص مصاب تحت العناية المركزة .
 و قد تم الكشف عن اسم  و شكل هذا العطر المسموم و القاتل (LOVELY) ، و تم إجراء الفحوصات على  العطر تبين عندما ترش نسبة منه على جسدك لا يؤثر إلابعد مرور 3 - 4 أيام و  يكون على إثرها الموت المفاجئ .
 من أجل سلامتك و سلامة أبناء شعبنا السودانى والعربي انشر الخبر .






ونسال الله لكم السلامة من كل داء والحرص واجب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا يادراج
يكون اسرائيلي العطر دا
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شكرا يادراج
يكون اسرائيلي العطر دا



فعلا يا مرتضى فهو خاص بممثلة اسمها سارا جيسيكا باركر وهي يهوديه متشددددة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يكفينا شر اليهود ديل
                        	*

----------

